# Dizzys D is for Diet Journal!!!!!!



## dizzyspells

Well I though this might be a good way to keep me motivated and spur me on!!!!!

I am 14st and have managed top loose 1.5st since my son was born 9mths ago!:blush:

I have been stuck at 14st for the last month!!!!!!!!!!

I am getting upset now at being the size I am,I have never been a skinny minni as I am a curvy girl but my aim is to loose 2st then ideally long term to be 10.5st!

Editing as I am now starting the Cambridge Diet SS+ today so going to start the weight loss updates from today!!Wish me luck!!

*14.4.10 Starting weight* = 14st 0lb


:flower:


----------



## Squidge

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Well Day 1 done!!

I have not felt hungry all day and the food is yummy!Soup is like proper soup and the meal was really nice!Shakes are a bit sweet but edible!!

I am really hoping that this is going to be the one!!Strugling with the no milk in my brew so might be naughty and swap a shake for some milk!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Well doing great still on Day 2!!

I really want chinese though!!!!!!!!!!I must be good I must be good!!!

Really impressed that meals I have tried so far have been yummy,thought they would be awfull.xx


----------



## Kimboowee

You can do it!!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh well a rubbish start to my journal and a rubbish start to my diet!!

I have had a rough few days and been nibbling on bits & ate a hotcross bun!!!

I get so peed off at myself for not stickin to it grrrrrrr!

I am not expecting to have lost anything when I weigh tommorow :cry:


----------



## dizzyspells

Well 3lb gone!Bit dissapointed as its my 1st week but 3lbs is 3lbs I guess!!!x


----------



## Kimboowee

A loss is a loss hun!


----------



## dizzyspells

I have decided that I am going back on CD as of Monday!!I am so bad but I am gonna stick it out this time!!!I need to do this I get married in just over 5mths!!!x


----------



## jennifer89

Well If Getting Married Isn't A Good Motivator I Don't Know What Is! :)
Just Imagine How Amazing You Will Look In All Those Pics If You Keep Up The Good Work! :)

xx


----------



## Jkelmum

How you doing ? xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Start again Wednesday.We have had a weekend away and doing things today and tommorow so going to start when I have time to focus and get the first yak days out of the way.xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Good luck fo weds!


----------



## dizzyspells

Thanks hun gonna need it!!!!!!x


----------



## dizzyspells

Well D today, back on the CD on SS+ for the 1st time!I am dreading it to be honest but I am determined and hopefully motivation will kick in once the 1st few days are over and done with!xx


----------

